# Is cloning possible in Potting soil?



## Elias (May 16, 2009)

Im wanting to see if its posible for me to clone in some potting soil instead of rockwool because i cant get that. is it possible


----------



## umbra (May 16, 2009)

yep, its more than possible. its more common than rockwool for other plants.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 16, 2009)

Absolutely, Elias!

I would suggest that you use a rooting hormone regardless of what media you use.

In soil, "Rootone" works great for me.


----------



## Elias (May 16, 2009)

How much would I use? do i mix with water and pour it in the dirt or what? sorry im new to growing


----------



## kaotik (May 16, 2009)

there's different kinds (liquids, gels, powders) it should have instructions, but for most you just dip the cut end in it, then stick in your soil.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 16, 2009)

The Rootone is a powder and I think they now have a liquid out. I know the powder is in almost all the gardening centers. Walmart, whatever... Kaotic said it right, there are a hundred brands of the stuff. Just do an online check of the nearest store to you that has a garden center. I think they all sell it.

Each has it's own instructions, again, just like Kaotic said.

"At the last resort, read the instructions"


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

On the resources page is a thread on cloning by "hick" just sub potting soil for seed starter or perlite. It will work just might take a day or two longer to show roots IMO
Some Green Mojoyour way eace:


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 18, 2009)

For rooting with hormones, either powdered, Liquid, or Gel usually it's "Dip and Flick".

Dip the cutting in the medium, flick off the excess and place in the rooting medium. 

Juts make sure to keep that soil really wet, for a few weeks.


----------

